# Happy New Year!



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy new year to all the mouse fanciers out there and the best of luck for your mousing in 2011!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy new year one and all. I thought I'd say it now whilst I'm still able to type!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Healthy happy and successful 2011 to all xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy new year to SarahY and all my mousing pals


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

A Happy,Healthy and Prosporous 2011 Everyone :gwavebw


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

WOO-HOO i LOVE auld years night, im going to a house party 2nite which is great because i can wear my slippers!! rather than me heels, hogmany house parties are the best! All the best mouse lovers  :lol:  :love1


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!! (still 14 hours to go here!)


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hooray! Glad this year is over! Getting gladder by the moment....Happy New year while my fingers can still find the keys! *hic*


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Wishing all Mousers and Mousies a very Happy New Year!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy New year


----------

